# never though i would like some Black metal until i heard equimanthorn



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Until i heard equimanthorn '' exalted are the 7 throne bearers of ninnkigal''.This band not an ordinary black metal trio but avant-prog black metal.

To understand it ,you have to hear it,the sound is ancient summerian indeed mix whit goblins(italo prog) well kinda and demonic spoken voice from hell.The music is midle eastern, highly groovy at time...

If i like this type of black metal what should i pick up next, when black metal sound like this it actually good.

All this comming from a guy that has a hudge prejudice over BM, i ont even consider myself a metal head and i like it, are all equimanthorn that good?

I had pre conceive idea of what BM was like and did not like it, but now im more open minded on good ambient avant prog black metal (and you trow the kitchen sink to label this kinda music).

It fit in the ufo novelety


:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

Maybe I'll look it up. I don't normally like black metal--if we're talking about the same sub-genre. I have, for example, Zyklon but find it too toneless for my tastes. I mean, I like noise but not where it's hard to know where one song ends and the next begins because the guitars sound like loud static. I recently bought The Black Dahlia Murder CD "Ritual" and it just doesn't grab me.






The trouble is, every song on the CD sounds like this. Same beat, same riffs, same vocal. And that typifies black metal for me.

Great graphics and artwork and I expected something mind-blowing and butt-kicking but all I got was black metal.

I go more for the Nailbomb-type metal--stuff you can groove to. Now THAT is metal:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm not really into black metal but you may want to look up Opeth. They alternate heavy black metal with softer passages. They are quite popular even among those who normally may not be into black metal.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry to nitpick but Opeth are death metal, not black metal. Cool band though.

Black Dahlia Murder and Nailbomb aren't black metal either, BDM is death metal, Nailbomb I don't know but a quick research calls them thrash metal.

Used to be a big atmospheric black metal fan, listen to a little bit still. I like that it's more about mood and atmosphere than just being 'heavy'.

Some of my favourites:















 (give this one a minute, it starts off a bit heavy but becomes more melodic.)





 (unfortunately the man behind this project, Varg Vikernes, is a church-burning neo-nazi murderer. But he made some nice music at least.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

I know Nailbomb isn't black metal. i didn't say it was. I don't know if Zyklon is black metal but a Swedish metalhead told me they were. The Black Dahlia Murder has the same toneless sound as Zyklon so i ASSUMED they were black metal. Barzum I don't like either--neo-Nazi or not--just not very good stuff. Frankly, I guess i only like Nailbomb. I was never a metalhead. Punker by trade.


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)

Try Xanthochroid and Caladan Brood if you haven't yet. They each have only one album, but they're very good albums, I think. They're not like what you're asking for, but they're my recommendation.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

I've never heard of Equimanthorn and I can't listen to it now.

Try Melechesh, if you want Middle Eastern BM. 





I second Negura Bungent. Genius band. And Ulver and Drudkh also.


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

Ah ffs. Stick to the classics: Immortal, Mayhem, Burzum, Gorgoroth, Satyricon, Dimmu Borgir, Impaled Nazarene... even Sarcófago.

Now, for some middle eastern metal, even though not BM, Nile is a good band.


----------

